# 2006 Mazda 3 hatchback conversion (Newbie)



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

For that price range, I think you'll be best suited sourcing used Lithium and a D/C motor. I suggest you flip a LEAF for the Li ion pack, I think its the most budget friendly way to get 24kw. I was able to do it for $2800 net. 24kw of new CALB prismatics would cost around $9k. However, you'll likely be no where near 200km range. If you want 200km/120mi range and you average 250wh/mile, your going to need 37.5kw if discharging to 80%.
*Then again, some users have found LEAF Li ion packs at junkyards for a good price.


----------

